# Sparrow ya es milenaria!!!



## Eugin

* PARA EL GORRIONCITO DE NUESTRO FORO *: 

*MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS* *POR LOS 1.000 FANTASTICOS APORTES Y POR LAS RESPUESTAS TAN ACERTADAS Y CON TANTA SIMPATIA Y AMABILIDAD QUE SOLO "SPARROW" SABE BRINDAR!!! *


*MIS MAS SINCERAS FELICITACIONES PARA UNA FORERA ADMIRABLE Y CON TODA LA BUENA ONDA!! *


*UN BESOTE Y NUEVAMENTE GRACIAS!! (Para vos!)*​


----------



## gisele73

Felicitaciones por tus 1000 posts Sparrow!!!


----------



## Like an Angel

Filiciticinis i li guirrinciti mis lindi di tidis lis guirrincitis  

Congratulaciones amiga!!!!!!!!!!!! Muchas gracias por donarnos gentilmente tu sabiduría!!!!! 

Desde Córdoba, el Ángel Derretido


----------



## Fernando

Saludos, Sparrow. Más vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## Sparrow22

*Muchisimas pero muchisimas gracias, chicos !!!!!!! la verdad es que sin la colaboración de ustedes no me hubiera nunca entusiasmado tanto y no tendría el empuje que me dan para tratar de ayudar (en lo que puedo ) y por supuesto para que Uds me saquen de terribles dudas* 

*Millones de gracias porque son todos geniales !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Laia

*Felicidades!!!*


----------



## Sparrow22

Gracias Laia !!!!


----------



## marinax

felicitaciones por el aguante !  
y por des-asnarnos mil veces !


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Qué cosa tan más grata que gente tan "ayudadora" (  ) aporte tantas cosas.
Te mando una "mimosa" para el calor argentino y celebrar la ocasión...
Y como han dicho ya más vale tarde que nunca


----------



## Metztli

*WOW!!! Sparrow... MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES!!! *
*(fue una muy agradable sorpresa... ni cuenta me habia dado q' eras milenaria! tu disculparas)*

*y muchisimas gracias por tus aportaciones, comentarios y ayuda siempre!!!*

*Un besote y abrazo muy grande*

*Nos tenemos que ir a comer (vegetariano   ) para celebrar tus Mil!!!*


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Sparrow!*​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Sparrow: Wow! Lo hiciste! Un mil ya! My warmest congratulations! 

Big hugs!  XOXOXO


----------



## lauranazario

Nuestro agradecimiento por tus primeros mil mensajes llenos de interés por ayudar. 

un abrazo,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

*Muy estimada Colega Sparrow,

 Te agradezco mucho la buena colaboración.* 



¡Felicidades!


 *Cuchu*​


----------



## Sparrow22

*mil gracias a todos, este foro es lo mejor de lo mejor !!!!*  

Metzli: cómo haremos para nuestro almuerzo vegetariano ???
ah, pediremos delivery cibernetico  !!!!


----------

